# Panasonic CF-C1 toughbook Internet



## Gh0s7b0x (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Techcats

I have been searching for a resolution for a while and figured i would shoot to the forums. I have a newly formatted CfC1 mkII toughbook with windows 7 64bit operating system and I am unable to connect to the internet... this is vital because I am trying to update my drivers. I have gone through and downloaded the lan, modem and wireless options to no avail. So if anyone can find a thread or has an answer please get at me. 

cheers


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## Gh0s7b0x (Aug 20, 2013)

here you go, I have an AIDA64 Report too


----------



## Gh0s7b0x (Aug 20, 2013)

AIDA64 Extreme Edition 




Version AIDA64 v1.70.1400 

Benchmark Module 2.7.345-x64 

Homepage AIDA64 | PC Benchmark | System Diagnostics | Stability Test . 

Report Type Report Wizard 

Computer MODDER1 

Generator Modder 

Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM) 

Date 2013-08-20 

Time 17:52 

Summary 





*Computer:* 


Computer Type ACPI x64-based PC (Mobile) 


Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 


OS Service Pack - 


Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385 (IE 8.0 - Windows 7) 


DirectX DirectX 11.0 


Computer Name MODDER1 


User Name Modder 


Logon Domain Modder1 


Date / Time 2013-08-20 / 17:52 

*Motherboard:* 


CPU Type DualCore Intel Core i5-2520M, 2700 MHz (27 x 100) 


Motherboard Name Unknown 


Motherboard Chipset Intel Cougar Point QM67, Intel Sandy Bridge 


System Memory 6032 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM) 


DIMM1: Hynix HMT351S6BFR8C-H9 4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz) 


DIMM3: Hynix HMT325S6BFR8C-H9 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz) 


BIOS Type AMI (06/16/10) 

*Display:* 


Video Adapter Standard VGA Graphics Adapter (65472 KB) 

*Multimedia:* 


Audio Adapter Intel Cougar Point HDMI @ Intel Cougar Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller [B-2] 


Audio Adapter Realtek ALC269 @ Intel Cougar Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller [B-2] 

*Storage:* 


IDE Controller Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 


Disk Drive Hitachi HTS723232A7A364 ATA Device (320 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II) 


Disk Drive USB 2.0 SD/MMC Reader USB Device (31 GB, USB) 


SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

*Partitions:* 


C: (NTFS) 286.1 GB (267.6 GB free) 


Total Size 286.1 GB (267.6 GB free) 

*Input:* 


Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard 


Mouse HID-compliant mouse 


Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse 

*Network:* 


Primary IP Address 127.0.0.1 


Primary MAC Address 00-07-04-FE-EC-F1 


Network Adapter Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) 


Modem HDA CX11270 Soft Modem 

[ Unknown / PCI Simple Communications Controller ]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Load the Chipset driver first . . then the others . .


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Find your drivers here

As Rich says, install the chipset/motherboard drivers first.


----------

